# The horror that is the "Big and Tall" store



## Tad (Dec 5, 2005)

I’m pretty fortunate with clothes. As North America has been getting fatter, more stores have been carrying larger sizes. When I first started needing a 40” waist there were some trendy and youth oriented stores that did not carry it, while that was as large as department stores carried in most style. Now that I need a 42” waist I find the same situation, except that I see more styles in department stores going up to a size 44”. 

I determined that most “Big and Tall” stores carry sizes as small as a 38” waist. So I don’t absolutely need to shop in “Big and Tall” stores, but I could. There are a efw reasons that I though I wanted to shop in such a store. 

For starters, with my wife I had witnessed the fact that while a lot of places carried some women’s plus sizes, there was very little selection in them, but that specialized stores often carried cool, stylish, and even trendy clothes. On the one hand I thought this would be a good opportunity to maybe pick up some more stylish clothes that fit. On the other hand, I’d realized that the specialty retailers need regular customers to stay in business and keep offering that selection, so that for items that we could get elsewhere, if it was reasonable to pick it up from the specialty store, I would.

Then there is the fact of fit. I am NOT 6’7” and built like a linebacker, but this seems to be the build that many makers of 42" waist clothes seem to expect to wear their items. Despite being a little on the short side, my waist is that big because I have a fat gut. I also have a substantial butt, but a somewhat short inseam (a 31” is perfect, on the rare occasions I can find it), with an even shorter rise (distance from crotch to waistband). A lot of pants in my size either belt on over my rib-cage or else do a bit of an imitation of skater pants. (Oddly when it comes to shirts, my complaint is that the sleeves are often too short. Perhaps I’m built like a gorilla?) Worst of all are shorts, where if they fit my waist typically reach down onto my knee caps. I was hoping that these sorts of stores would have clothes fit to various heights of fat.

Finally, I admit, I just wanted to do so. I guess I’ve always felt that the &#8216;inner me’ was fat, and as the outer me has gotten fatter it has felt somewhat like finally moving home. Shopping in a big guys store seemed like an official announcement that yes, I was fat.

So that was what was going on in my mind. Then there is reality.

I’ve gone to maybe half a dozen different such stores (different names, not just different locations), some in Canada and some in the US. In every case the selection has been small and bland. I don’t think I’ve seen a single item that took fashion risks. Further the quality of the clothes was generally fairly poor. Not awful, there were wool suits and cotton shirts and pants. Overall I’d compare the quality to the low to mid-range clothing at Sears. But if you wanted that one killer outfit, forget it.

Then there was the sizing. I consistently found it no better than at any other store for someone my height. Actually, it was worse, simply because there was less selection, so less chance of trying a different brand and finding it worked better for me.

Fortunately a standard extra-large still works for me when it comes to underwear, so in the department store I have some reasonable selection. Because for the most part what I saw in the way of underwear was cheap white cotton Y-fronts, the kind I have not worn since I started buying my own clothes. There was one exception, an outlet in Sacramento CA, where I found quite nice silk boxer shorts. Guys, if you have never worn silk boxer shorts, I strongly recommend it. I bought a pair on the spot, then wore them until they died—and used them as sleep shorts once they probably should have been disposed of. Unfortunately I’ve not been back to Sacramento since then (that company folded before I had to go back to audit the sales office again), so I can’t tell you if that was a blip for that store, or start of a trend—but I can tell you I’ve not seen similar flashes of style elsewhere.

I’ve also been hoping to find good quality pajamas that would be loose and comfy—currently I find most XL pajama pants a little snug in the waist for comfy sleeping, and up here in the Canadian winter I do want full length pajamas some nights. But I’d like at least mostly cotton if not 100% cotton, but what little I have found there has all been high polyester content stuff.

As for feeling more like a fat guy, well, if anything the experiences made me think that I really did not want to grow beyond the ability of regular stores to clothe me. The staff was generally OK, but when I brought up any of my particular fit issues they were generally clueless. Further they were useless for feedback. I’ve done plenty of shopping with my wife in women’s plus sized stores, and staff there are generally eager to give positive feedback to shoppers who are trying things on, and the best of them manage to help guide you on style as well. 

Over a few years I’ve picked up a few things at Big and Tall stores. The silk boxers that I mentioned before, a pair of pants that I could have bought (same brand and style and everything) at a regular store in the mall for $5 less, and a belt. I’ve been happy with all of those purchases. But overall my feeling on the quality, selection, and service in stores for fat guys is that they are all barely adequate at best. 

Has anyone had any better experiences with shopping for big guy’s clothes?

Regards;

-Ed

[editted for clarity after initial posting. I gave the mistaken impression of being 6'7", when what I was trying to say was that I'm nothing like that tall)


----------



## BlondieBlue (Dec 5, 2005)

edx said:


> Then there is the fact of fit. My waist is not that big because Im 67 and built like a linebacker.
> 
> -Ed



WOW, are you really 6'7 or did you mean to type 5'7? Nothing wrong with being tall, I'm just curious.


----------



## Tad (Dec 5, 2005)

BlondieBlue said:


> WOW, are you really 6'7 or did you mean to type 5'7? Nothing wrong with being tall, I'm just curious.



Sorry, I didn't phrase that properly in my original post. I have now editted that post to clarify. 

What I was trying to get at was that it seems to me that a lot of the clothes with my waist size are sized for people who are 6'7" tall, and I am definately NOT that tall. As I say later on in the post, I'm a shade on the short side--the exact number is 5'8".

Sorry for the confusion.

-Ed

[editted after original posting]


----------



## FEast (Dec 5, 2005)

Have you tried the King Size or Big Dog catalogs? They're a bit pricy, but every now and then you can find some spiffy tops in them. My b/f is actually very short, but in order to compensate for his big belly, I always order the talls, so his shirts don't ride up over his belly. I think that when that happens, any fat person looks sloppy, and adds to the poor image society has of fat people.

http://bigdog.com/

http://kingsizedirect.com/kingsizedirect/layout/layout.asp?referer=1&

Good luck! [as she swoons over this hunk's height :smitten: ]~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## ChicagoGuy (Dec 5, 2005)

Don't forget about Tommy Hilfiger and Ralph Lauren. Both companies have EXCELLENT big and tall collections...I should know, being a clothes horse. I look great now, and it's mostly due to the ones mentioned above and these two designers. 

I'm stylin'!!!!!


----------



## gorddito (Dec 5, 2005)

ey at least you have big and tall, around here the biggest you can get its 42, and i´m already outgrowing it.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 6, 2005)

Size XXXL and up nurses scrubs in a rainbow of colors, including black (my faves)...$30 for the pants and tunic set...like, what else could anyone possibly want to wear....errrrr....uhhhh...oh, that's right, I work in a mental health clinic, so clinical wear is well....clinical! But, for dirt cheap duds...get a job in a clinic there, already! LOL 




gorddito said:


> ey at least you have big and tall, around here the biggest you can get its 42, and i´m already outgrowing it.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 6, 2005)

...I always go to one of the Rochester outlet stores...like California Big and Tall here in Frisco...very reasonable and since I take a size 54/30 in pants, there are not too many other places I am going to find duds, eh? Say..I just noticed something...I think I AM chubby...omigosh! I will have to re-evaluate my fashion image toward bright colors to display my plumpitude! LOL


----------



## Mini (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm 6'10", so I can sympathize with finding clothes that fit. I generally do my shopping at Men's Big and Tall and Moore's; it used to be that clothes were designed for *just* big and tall, not big and/or tall. Recently, though, I've noticed that B&T carries for tall, slender men as well, which just kicks ass. As I tend to dress pretty conservatively (jeans/khakis and a one-color shirt just about every day), it doesn't particulary bother me that the clothes are *bland* so long as they fit right.

FYI, I only weigh about 200 pounds. Definitely just tall.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2005)

I've found that the shirt sizes XLT and XXLT (extra large tall) are the sizes for me. Finding a shirt that will give me room around the belly is not a problem, but rather one long enough that does give me the "teen belly shirt" look. 

Sure that might be fine in casual circumstances, but not at the office.


----------



## RoadWarrior (Dec 6, 2005)

Edx, that was an excellent post. I remember a couple of those feelings. A few years ago my job changed and I began to travel and have to entertain quite a bit more often that i ever had in the past. Over the first few months there wasn't much of a change. As time went on though and my whole routine changed...eating out....hectic schedule....missing exercise....I began to put on weight. I started at a 36 waist which is pretty average I think. at 38 and 40 I never had any problems but once the 40's got tight the options became a bit fewer, although most places had 42's. Anyways, a guy I worked with who was larger than I suggested a couple places to me, and you're right, it wasn't as easy as you'd think (I am 5' 10"). However, there was that feeling for me as well, like you said, an official announcement...I am really fat. Never thought I would find myself in a "big and tall" store. I found things that worked but it takes some looking.


----------



## William (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone think that Casual Male has lost its mind since they picked up George Forman as a Spokesman?

It is hard to even find a Casual 100% Cotton Shirt that has not been treated to look and feel like Nylon!!

William


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 9, 2005)

I find that most big store are very limited, in Australia we only have two or three chains, and the most thing is that they seem not to understand the dynamics of fat or how our body changes shape when we move, if you have grown a belly apron then it get worse, I have to wear stuff to big or stretch material like Broco Jean, thank goodness for them, my waist is 62" and the measurement around the hip and belly apron is 71", when I sit this expands to 77", so most non-stretch material is to tight when seated and to loose and baggy looking when standing, the stretch jeans help this this issue, I wish clothe designer for fat people could work on this, please. 

P.S I got set of pj's and the top was huge the arm 4 inch to long and the bottoms had no hope in hell, very disappointing.


----------



## Big Ben SC (Dec 10, 2005)

I've never had a problem at the Big and Tall stores. I guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## William (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Ed

i have a great shop in my area, but it is truly for Rich Fat Cats 

http://www.westportbigandtall.com/default.aspx

William




edx said:


> I determined that most Big and Tall stores carry sizes as small as a 38 waist. So I dont absolutely need to shop in Big and Tall stores, but I could. There are a efw reasons that I though I wanted to shop in such a store.


----------



## PIEBELLY (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi I am a sort of part tiem lurker here and have only posetd a few times but this thread cought my eye. I think you guys in USA are probably better off for large clothes choices than us in the UK. I am short at 5 foot 5 with a very short inside leg of only 27 inches but am sporting a 49inch belly,
Altough it is 49 round the middle as its a hard ball belly style belly trousers go under rather than round so i am just about OK in a 40 at the mo although they are a touch tight.

Now you ttrying to find 40 to 42 inch waist 27 leg and not with legs like a tent it is impossible. All mainline stores here stop at arround 38 and even at that the shortest leg is arround 29 to 31 

So anyone from UK reading with advice id appreciate.


----------



## William (Dec 12, 2005)

I also have quite a few links to Big & Tall Stores

William


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 14, 2005)

The Casual Male near me went out of business  so I use KingSize mail order mostly. 

I need 4XLT for shirts, or 22-inch neck. That's actually the limit in most stores for talls, although they to up to 6X in non-talls. Next stop mail order! If it's not tall, it doesn't tuck it at all!


----------



## BigMikey (Dec 27, 2005)

I find that the best fitting stuff at casual male for me is the Polo stuff, barring that I tend to buy Drill jeans and shorts. I'm 6'2 and 325 or so. I have a hard time finding shirts that fit around my gut that don't have really long sleeves or hang down to my knees also, but I find that polo t-shirts tend to fit pretty well. I don't like any of the george foreman stuff, it's all pretty tacky. 

It really depends how you dress - I tend to dress in jeans and t-shirts, so many of those fashions look fine. I work at home, so getting together an impressive wardrobe is hardly a priority. 

I do tend to find that the more I spend the better off that I am when it comes to fit and comfort. 

You can always try Marshalls, which has a brand name big and tall section and you can occasionally find some great deals. 3 out of 4 times I go there I walk out empty handed, but the times when I buy something it usually is a big part of my wardrobe. 

Me


----------



## missaf (Dec 28, 2005)

As a sidenote, when I'm at my most permiscuous every month, I stop in the Big n Tall store and do a helluva lot of flirting ;-)


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 28, 2005)

missaf said:


> As a sidenote, when I'm at my most permiscuous every month, I stop in the Big n Tall store and do a helluva lot of flirting ;-)



Thats great, now I wish Australian FFA would follow your lead and do the same, do you have any luck with the flirts?


----------

